# RMIT vs Deakin University



## Champ_2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,

Can any tell me whether MIS course of RMIT is better to join or Deakin.
Which one's is better or more reputed??


Thanks


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

RMIT , its awesome uni mate , cool place n jobs too


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

mukeshsharma said:


> RMIT , its awesome uni mate , cool place n jobs too


The standard of RMIT has dropped a bit in last couple of years because of cut in govt spending but it is still the leading uni for IT courses. Way ahead of deakin. Not sure about jobs though. Except for few courses in Melbourne uni...universities doesnt matter for jobs...its only your skills which can get you a job.


----------



## Champ_2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks Mukesh and Danav... Got my answer then.... 

Can you help me on this one as well....
Yesterday I applied to 2 universities from Group of 8 and will be applying to other 2 tomorrow...
However, I am not sure whether my application will be accepted or rejected...
Can you also tell.. how much time does Australian universities take to accept or reject the application??

Thanks...


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

they will have no reason to reject you , you are full fee paying student , If i may suggest consider la Trobe university also , they have very frequent bollywood shootings and its economical and good for jobs too . Think about it , They have yash raja theater inaide campus


----------

